# Recently completely Tactical Knives



## robert flynt (Jan 25, 2017)

Recently completed tactical knives. These are to show a group military friends so they can pick blade style and handle for 17 knives I am to make for them. After selection is made I will sell these.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 12


----------



## DKMD (Jan 25, 2017)

Beautiful as always, Robert!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 25, 2017)

Love the first one

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 25, 2017)

Last one, mmmhhh mmmhh good

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 25, 2017)

I call dibs on the 2nd one!!

Nice Robert....really frikkin nice!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Jan 25, 2017)

They are ALL fantastic!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 25, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> Love the first one


That one with the black linen micarta handle seem to be very popular.


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 25, 2017)

Blueglass said:


> Last one, mmmhhh mmmhh good


Spear point with burlap phenolic handle material. Burlap was a pain to finish!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 25, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I call dibs on the 2nd one!!
> 
> Nice Robert....really frikkin nice!!!!


Multi-colored canvas micarta, called python, is one of my favorites.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 25, 2017)

robert flynt said:


> Recently completed tactical knives. These are to show a group military friends so they can pick blade style and handle for 17 knives I am to make for them. After selection is made I will sell these.
> 
> View attachment 121023
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone!


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 25, 2017)

robert flynt said:


> That one with the black linen micarta handle seem to be very popular.


I'm talking about the top one in the first picture!!


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 25, 2017)

@robert flynt would you consider taking all my best wood I have stashed if the time comes? Curly Buttonwood, Spalted Jamaican Dogwood and Bee's Wing Eucalyptus. Never hurts to ask right? Truly amazing as always.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 25, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> I'm talking about the top one in the first picture!!


Yes, the spear point with the CPM154cm stainless blade and burlap phenolic handle material.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 25, 2017)

WOW WOW WOW! :yippee: Beautiful work Robert. 
How did you make the fuller on #1? And what is the theory behind the Ricasso with the holes? Lashing options? 
Aluminum guards? False or true edge on clips? Your logo seems to be etched much deeper and darker than usual - I like it. What kind of steel?


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 26, 2017)

That's an impressive lineup Robert! I'm sure those represent a whole lotta hours. I have worked with phenolic a little, it stunk to high heaven, I assume you use a good respirator?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 26, 2017)

Me likey no 3.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 26, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> WOW WOW WOW! :yippee: Beautiful work Robert.
> How did you make the fuller on #1? And what is the theory behind the Ricasso with the holes? Lashing options?
> Aluminum guards? False or true edge on clips? Your logo seems to be etched much deeper and darker than usual - I like it. What kind of steel?


I used a ball end mill bit in my mini mill to cut the fuller in a billet of CPM154cm before I profiled the blade. This made it easier for my mill vice to hold the work. My reason behind the ricasso is so it can attached to a stick for use as a spear. Yes the guards are alum. and the tang on the full tang blades are tapered as well as holes drilled in them to reduce weight. The clips on two of the blade have true edges for use of chute knives.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 27, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> That's an impressive lineup Robert! I'm sure those represent a whole lotta hours. I have worked with phenolic a little, it stunk to high heaven, I assume you use a good respirator?


Yes I always use a mask the dust and fumes are said to be bad for you. The G10 I like fool with even less. It eats up bandsaw blade rapidly, the fiberglass dust is rough on your lungs and makes you itch.


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 27, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> I call dibs on the 2nd one!!
> 
> Nice Robert....really frikkin nice!!!!


I like the "python handled" one even more than Marc!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 27, 2017)

JR Parks said:


> I like the "python handled" one even more than Marc!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jan 29, 2017)

Holy Moly Robert........that is a pile of gold & I love the mill work on the spear point.....no way could i chose the best style all of them are master pieces. Are you going to house them in leather?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## wombat (Jan 29, 2017)

Hope they're rust proof, as I'm drooling over all of them!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 29, 2017)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> Holy Moly Robert........that is a pile of gold & I love the mill work on the spear point.....no way could i chose the best style all of them are master pieces. Are you going to house them in leather?


Some will have kydex lined canvas sheaths.


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 29, 2017)

wombat said:


> Hope they're rust proof, as I'm drooling over all of them!!!


Yes, they are all a very hi grade of S/S.


----------



## Strider (Feb 2, 2017)

Just wiw!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Feb 26, 2017)

One or three


----------

